# Knotless Tapered Leaders



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Could you guys please tell me if they are worth the trouble/expense? My curreent setup it with a traditional leader system and it is working OK. I have noticed now and then the knots are picking up weed frequently though and figure going knotless would get rid of the weed.

Also mono vs. fluro? I know advantages of fluro but I also know it does sink and mono, not so much. I am guessing that it not always good?

And yes I am a NEWBEE, just been throwing the fly for a month or so. I have caught a few trout and getting a decent loop (sometimes)


Thank you for your time answering!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Tying your own leaders is just one more step to becoming a real man.


----------



## roxtar99 (Mar 21, 2013)

I pride myself in tying good knots, and apparently was once a man. I also pride myself in tying the least amount of knots as possible, and reliving my youth as a knotless leader user.  I love to tie my own flies, but I'd rather not waste my time with leaders. Not to mention I fish a lot of grassy areas and the more knots tends to equal more garbage on my line!


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

On my 8wt I use 4ft of 30lb Fluocarbon as my first section.
I tie a perfection loop and use the loop on the fly line to do loop to loop.
From my 30lb I tie a 5ft section of whatever I feel I need. (30, 25, 20, or 12lb fluro)
I use a double uni between the two. Not the best but I have been tieing this for 15 years with no issues.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Real men do what they like, regardless of what other people think about it. With that said, I like tying my own leaders and used to do it exclusively, but as MobChado said, the extra knots in your leader will pick up grass, algae, mud, etc and can be a pain. I prefer smooth, snag-free leaders now for that reason, but knowing how to tie em is still very useful, and has its place.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Could you guys please tell me if they are worth the trouble/expense? My curreent setup it with a traditional leader system and it is working OK. I have noticed now and then the knots are picking up weed frequently though and figure going knotless would get rid of the weed.
> 
> Also mono vs. fluro? I know advantages of fluro but I also know it does sink and mono, not so much. I am guessing that it not always good?
> 
> ...


..._"please tell me if they are worth the trouble/expense?"_ I usually find them to cost about the same as two store bought flies so, they don't feel like a great expense (comparatively) to me.

..._"I have noticed now and then the knots are picking up weed frequently though and figure going knotless would get rid of the weed."_  Yep, less knots, less weeds.

..._Mono-v-Fluro_? If the mono doesn't seem to work, try fluro.  

I got into and have stayed in fly fishing for the simplicity of it all. Buy one tapered mono and one tapered fluro and get your casting time in. "Truth Will Out".


----------



## landlord2401 (Feb 19, 2013)

Redjim. 
Send me you address and I will send you a knot less leader. I have been making leaders and have enjoyed the process. Jeff


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

It also depends on what you are after. Knotless is cool for reds and trout. But I doubt you will find many on a poon rod. I use both personally. For some of the reasons you stated. Learn to tie a blood knot. They can be trimmed very close. I also sometimes will add knot glue to round it out a bit. This will smooth the surface to make it almost snag free. The problem with knotless in salt. Is that you usually want a stronger tippet. Which is the weakest point on a knotless leader. Then after a few fish I have cut back so much on it. That I will add a new tippet section to the front. Which kinda negates the whole knotless thing. I also find that adding tippet to a knotless is kinda half ass. Because of the constant taper. It never really feels like I get the transfer right. With the step up/down in tippet size. A lot of guys use a real simple 60/40 two section leader for reds/trout. Which only has one knot in it anyhow. One huge advantage of tieing your own. Is the abillity to adjust the butt to you and your line wieght. What throws good one a 9. May be a bit hingy on a 7. I have been experimenting with tieing flurled leaders here lately.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Swampfox Makes a lot of sense.

Thanks MYSPOT I will do.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

for about $13 you can tie about 600 leaders.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

13$ cash on the way to BayStYat. I expect my 600 leaders by next Thursday!
;D


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Bay StYat if you can tie anywhere near 600 leaders for $13 worth of material they must be the worlds shortest leaders .....like about 3inches long.  :


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

It would depend on the line he used to make the leaders with. He only needs three spools.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

> for about $13 you can tie about 600 leaders.


I will send yo $15 and you can ship me 400.
Keep the rest for yourself. ;D


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> It would depend on the line he used to make the leaders with. He only needs three spools.


Ok lets do a little math.  For sake of discussion lets say you like short leaders, 6ft long.  A two foot section of 30#, a two foot section of 20#, and a two foot section of 15# (or any such combination).

So yes he only needs three spools.  600 leaders with two feet of each section means they need to be 1200 foot or 400 yard spool. So please tell me where I can buy quality leader material in 400 yard spools for $4.50 a spool.  Really? 

And that would make some pretty dang short leaders with no extra length for actually tying the knots to make the leader.

Can you tie leaders for a lot less than paying for commercially made ones. You bet. But please try and be a little more realistic when giving advice to someone trying to learn the sport.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

OK ok ok

I see my point flew about 900000 feet in leaders over you sticklers heads. 

im sorry if my exaggeration caused your panties to tie up.

lets say you buy 300 yards of Berkley smooth cast say 20ld, then you buy 300 yards of fluorocarbon say 6lb 

thats about $13 to $15.

im not gonna do the math but that's allot of leaders.  

my point is that by tying your own you come out smelling like new money.

sorry for the confusion OP.

to the cats that got my point,


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just pull in your 3rd leg Yat! ;D


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> to the cats that got my point,


If ANY cat caught his point... please explain it.


ANY cats at all?


Ummm... anybody?   :-/


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > to the cats that got my point,
> 
> 
> If ANY cat caught his point... please explain it.
> ...


 I obviously explained myself in the last post, ................ah nevermind .


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

i dont post much on here just an onlooker for quality information. but, damn !!! 

for the guys who had a laugh at YATS sarcasem, good for you. for those who didnt understand his point. this might help. "DRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. I'm a waaa waa waterboy! I got a wooden spoooooon DRRRRRRRRR." 

for "leaders" sake, some of u takin these post to a whole new level. nit pickin 

TO MUCH FAIRY BUSINESS NOT ENOUGH FISHING.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

> > to the cats that got my point,
> 
> 
> If ANY cat caught his point... please explain it.
> ...


well truth be told- I'm 2 and 3/4 cat and 4 and 1/4 pigeon plus half gator shark skin egg laying mammal. and...... I was told by my momma that my great great great grandpa had wood duck and kangaroo blood. soooo it's been ruff needless to say. BUT....... I got his point loud and clear.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

for u gents with no cat blood, lets see if I can help u guys out

what....yat.... was.....saying...is.... that.....

for a few bucks u can purchase a few weights of your favorite line, learn your choice of knots and tie alot of leaders. ZINGGGGGGGG   YOU WIN! 

man as I said before I don't post much but over and over I see these little battles between grown azz men. u would sware u know it all types been GOOGLING ALOT an started fishin last spring. ;D


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

> Just pull in your 3rd leg Yat!  ;D


man I was hoping we all had 3rd legs here. but after reading these estrogen influenced post of nagging. I wonder. hahahhaah

get it how ya live! waz ap ya heard meeeeee


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

I use a straight tapered leader for fresh water. In saltwater I like my own tied leaders of 30-25-15-12 tied together with blood knots. As pointed out earlier you can cut them very very close. The tipet is based on the quarry, 12lb for trout and reds, 15-20 for snook, 30+ for poons. Plenty of good reasons for utilizing either fluro or mono, I utilize fluro myself.


----------

